# Suburban Cruzer



## zuk88 (Jan 11, 2006)

A little project I thought you'd all enjoy.
Specs:
1990 Diamondback Topanga
stock fork,stem and bottom bracket
Specialized crank w/ 36t chain ring
PC-1 SS chain
Winkel wheels with Deore LX hubs (circa 1991)
18t Surly cog
no name seat post & brakes
Serfas Kevlar seat (circa 1991)
Vittoria Adventure tires 26x1.75
Dimension 24* sweep riser bars
Bontrager grips 
Planet Bike Hardcore fenders


----------

